# Halloween vampire eyes/dramatic reds



## SQUALID (Oct 22, 2009)

_Here's a tutorial for you, it's great as a sexy halloween vampire eye, but also a dramatic blackened red eye for bold people! This is just a tutorial on the vampire eye makeup, but this can of course be combined with for example the face make up from my dead look-tutorial and why not black lips?_












_1. Put your primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow
fallouts in case you've already done your base._








_2. Put a red toned eyeshadow base on your eyelid and a bit
in the lower lashline. I used *Plumkin* from *MAD Minerals*. Under
the brow and on the inner corner of the eye I put *NYX Jumbo
Eyeshadow Pencil* in *Milk*. None of this needs to be perfect._








_3. Put a matte red eyeshadow all over the lid. A matte red
shadow creates a nice effect on top of a shimmery base.
Here I've used *Viva La Diva Eyeshadow - 391*._







_4. Put a darker red in your crease. *MAD Minerals - Poise*._








_5. Blend. If you want to you can keep the line a bit harsh
in the crease, but it's just a question of taste. I like doing this
to make the make up look a bit more strict and intense._








_6. To give the make up even more depth I put a black eyeshadow
on the outer half of the crease, focusing on the outer corner of the eye._








_7. Put the same black matte shadow in the lower lashline._








_8. Now put a dark shimmery red on the inner corner of the eye.
This makes the look more tired and angry, so if you're planning
on wearing this eye make up in some other concept than
halloween vampire-style you can put a much smaller amount
of red on, or just use a black instead. *MAD Minerals - Bordeaux*._








_9. Do your highlight. I chose to use a golden highlight to
intensify the makeup even more. If you want you can
use a matte white or light skin toned. I used *MAD
Minerals - Whisper Gold*. And yes, I love this shadow!_








_10. With a liquid liner, draw a winged liner that ends in a small
cat eye-spike on the inner corner of the eye._








_11. Make the liner more intense by packing a black matte
eyeshadow on top._







_12. Put a black eye pencil on the waterline to get an even
more intense look._








_13. Do your brows and lashes. You can extend the brows
a bit on the outer corner to give them a vampier look.
If you like you definitely should use some fake lashes!
Done!_


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh thanks for the tutorial, I like to wear red eyeshadow and ideas are always welcome, and it's beautiful!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish i could have seen this last year when i was a vampire!! Stunning look though


----------



## Nicnivin (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing! Now I just have to find red shadows, this is an awesome fun look, something I would do on an average day.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oooo! Another absolutely beautiful look!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 23, 2009)

this is so hot , i love red eyeshadows. and that whisper gold is gorgeous .


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Great tutorial, the look is fantastic!


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 27, 2009)

I love this! Very pretty and wearable.


----------



## ari (Oct 31, 2009)

love the way you lined your eyes!


----------

